# What boot?



## decoy23 (May 28, 2011)

I am looking at getting another pair of boots this year. I hunt pretty much everything from early to late season. But I am looking for a boot for mid to late season. What brand and gram do you guys suggest for this?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

I like LaCross. They are VERY comfortable.

http://www.onlinebootstore.com/great-bo ... 20555.html


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

danner pronghorns.....love mine from early till late. only wear one pair of tube socks most of the time. had them for about 6 years with no problems!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I vote Danner with 200 or 400 grams.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have multiple boots. Early season I just wear uninsulated rubber boots. For walking mid to late season I have some Cabela's Outfitters in 800 grams. Then I have some LaCrosse Alpha Burlys 1500 gram for spring fishing and late season hunting. 
I think it's good to have a few different pairs to cover all situations.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Muck boots...The woody Max and the Arctic Pro. The 2 BEST boots made for comfort and quality for the money. Dunn's has them at some amazing prices too! :thumb:


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

Muck wetlands hands down!!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I wear out a lot of boots hunting birds. One year I used a GPS to get an average mileage for a day of hunting. Kind of shocking. Then I figured 70-75 days per season afield. The total was beyond 1000 miles.  Real eye opener. It is amazing how far one travels at 2-3mph during the course of a day. It also explained why I was wearing out boots so fast. So which have held up the best? Wolverine. With the exception of a pair of Georgia's, Wolverine boots are the only boots which I wear on a daily basis that have lived through more than a single season for me. My last two pairs lasted two seasons, which says a lot considering what I expose them to. It is amazing how a man can walk an entire day away in North Dakota when there are pheasants, sharptails, and huns to hunt in the same areas.
The worst? Rocky. Hands down, all time loser. This includes hikers, hunting boots, marsh boots, and waders. Never had one of their products that was not a huge disappointment in some way.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

See how experiences and opinions differ. For the most part I've had good luck with Rockys. Ohh, I've had some that fell apart too, but then Rocky replaced them with no questions. My hunting is either in the badlands or along the Sheyenne or James rivers. Right now I'm using Bear claws with 800 grams of Thinsulate. Warm waterproof and comfortable. At least IMO.

I do think Danner is better, but then I've heard complaints about them as well.

Huntin1


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Muck
Only bad thing, once the inside gets wet/sweaty it takes along time to dry


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Muck
> Only bad thing, once the inside gets wet/sweaty it takes along time to dry


Get yourself a boot dryer!! :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have 2, one with a fan, one without


----------



## Traptress (Sep 14, 2012)

I like the Rocky Boot from Cabellas. Price is right, good tread, light weight, good support, warm in winter, comfortable in milder climates. Variety of patterns and colors, durable.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Muck boots.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Wolverines or Cabelas's Meindls if you want an ankle boot you can't wear out.Spendy but will outlast any 2 others-with comfort.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i love my kenetrecks have a pair of the tall packs they make i wear for pheasant hunting all the way to ice fishing best boots i have owned. After the last pair of pos danner pronghorns i owned wont give them another penny. Freind has a pair of schnees he likes them also has a pair of meindl hikers and also very happy with them. I am done buying a new pair every year as i am money ahead spending a little up front.


----------



## NaturalcamoFacepaint (Aug 29, 2012)

I like rocky boots but seems as if I buy new ones every year anyhow so thats my 2 cents


----------

